# Pinarello Dealers in Orange County or Los Angeles



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

The Pinarello website is USELESS for determining or finding dealers.

Can someone point me to a few shops in LA or OC that have Pinarello?


Thanks.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Road Bikes 4U - Award Winning Orange County Bike Shop


----------



## crazyjeys (Jul 28, 2009)

+1 on A Road Bike For U. just dropped in over the weekend to put a deposit on a FP4. Staff is very accommodating and friendly.


----------



## aroadbike4u (Jan 27, 2013)

We appreciate the kind words. Congratulations on the FP4.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

InCycle stocks pinarellos iirc.


----------



## gunder (Jan 15, 2007)

East West Bikes (formerly Bannings Bikes) in Fullerton is an authorized Pinarello dealer.


----------



## justablurr (Jan 10, 2006)

I bought my F4:13 from Helen's Cycles in Marina del Rey (thanks Scott!) back in '06 and am still in love with my bike. They've got a great pro section. The Helen's in Santa Monica has a great selection as well.


----------

